# The Boy's Birthday



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

My boy turns 8 tomorrow and wanted ribs. Guess I'll take a partial day off and make it happen. Have an 8.5 lb slab of spare ribs and a couple birds going on. Halved the birds and got them in the brine today. Update more tomorrow.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Care to share the brine???


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

jaster said:


> Care to share the brine???


Cup of coarse salt
3/4-1 cup brown sugar
Bay leaves
Peppercorns
Fennel seeds
Crushed red pepper
7-8 garlic cloves crushed
Rosemary
Thyme

Heat it up and let it simmer for a couple hours. Helps make everything aromatic.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

try pickling spice and zatarain's complete crab boil.
jack


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

Do you find that snelled hooks work better than Palomar Knots for the fish-hooks that you are using for whatever reason you are using them for?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Play'N Hooky Too said:


> Do you find that snelled hooks work better than Palomar Knots for the fish-hooks that you are using for whatever reason you are using them for?


Nothing beats a snell for a circle hook, but I'll admit I'm lost. Haven't had a beer yet.


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

MrFish said:


> Nothing beats a snell for a circle hook, but I'll admit I'm lost. Haven't had a beer yet.


Never mind. I guess with the crappy resolution on my screen it looked like you had fish hooks stuck in the meats. Temperature probes I presume?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Play'N Hooky Too said:


> Never mind. I guess with the crappy resolution on my screen it looked like you had fish hooks stuck in the meats. Temperature probes I presume?


Yea, temp probes.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

He likes to booby trap his bbq so if the feds raid him they won’t mess with his chickens and ribs


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

One bird was ready. Leg pulled out while taking it off. The leg got eaten soon as it went in the kitchen. Like a bunch of pirahnas in there.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Right on


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

man, that smells good.
jack


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Just pulled the ribs. Dusted with some rub and glazed with sauce. Going back on to set.


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

I’m gonna have to step up my dad game. I can boil water but I even managed to spill that from time to time.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Walton County said:


> I’m gonna have to step up my dad game. I can boil water but I even managed to spill that from time to time.


I'm boiling a little bit of water on Saturday. Got three sacks and 20 lbs of skrimps.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

MrFish said:


> I'm boiling a little bit of water on Saturday. Got three sacks and 20 lbs of skrimps.


Whale Hail.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Splittine said:


> Whale Hail.


Krewe Seafood Social


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

I gotta hand it to ya Mr Fishey, that chicken looks amazing! Now pass the sauce for those ribzzzzzzz.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Looks like ...I want some ! Nice !


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

jack2 said:


> try pickling spice and zatarain's complete crab boil.
> jack


The crab boil really is awesome. I do that with my Thanksgiving turkeys. Brine them, but then boil them in crab boil. Pat dry and put on smoker for an hour or so. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i use the same recipe for pickled eggs but just add veggies.
jadk


----------



## b smith (Jul 7, 2015)

Looks delicious Mr Fish!!


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Man that looks great. Boy had a happy birthday! Love me some brined bird. I always brine my turkeys at Thanksgiving. Makes them really flavorful and juicy. try adding some citrus to the brine.


----------

